# Crappie rods and reels



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

What kind of rods and reels are you guys using for crappies? What length of rod and action? I assume ultra light.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

check out this recent thread.lots of different ideas there.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59303


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i like my fenwick ultra light spinning rod with a minny reel i like abu garceas new reel but i would use a 5,6-6,6 ft rod mine wow 5,6


----------

